# Fire Pump



## cda (Apr 2, 2018)

So where are you seeing an electric fire pump being wired into the building power?

Where should it be wired into?


No generator involved.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 2, 2018)

Section 2702.2 (2015 IBC) identifies broad requirements where emergency and standby power is required and references other sections where more specific requirements are provided. 

For example, if an electric fire pump is for a high-rise building, then the fire pump must be on emergency power (Section 403.4.8.4; 2015 IBC). For underground buildings, electric fire pumps are required to be on standby power (Section 405.8.1, 2015 IBC).

Otherwise, electric fire pumps are connected to the building's power.


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Section 2702.2 (2015 IBC) identifies broad requirements where emergency and standby power is required and references other sections where more specific requirements are provided.
> 
> For example, if an electric fire pump is for a high-rise building, then the fire pump must be on emergency power (Section 403.4.8.4; 2015 IBC). For underground buildings, electric fire pumps are required to be on standby power (Section 405.8.1, 2015 IBC).
> 
> Otherwise, electric fire pumps are connected to the building's power.




Have not done a pump in along time.

I thought there was something about tapping at the meter or something


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2018)

I am Not into the electrical side::


http://www.ecmweb.com/code-basics/nec-rules-fire-pumps


----------



## RLGA (Apr 2, 2018)

Per NFPA 20, Section 9.2.2, there are several means:
1) Dedicated service connection
2) On-site power production (i.e., generator)
3) Dedicated feeder connection (must be ahead of the building disconnect switch)
4) Dedicated transformer connection from building service


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Per NFPA 20, Section 9.2.2, there are several means:
> 1) Dedicated service connection
> 2) On-site power production (i.e., generator)
> 3) Dedicated feeder connection (must be ahead of the building disconnect switch)
> 4) Dedicated transformer connection from building service




That is what I am talking about. 

Just have not had time to look at 20.

Thanks


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Apr 3, 2018)

cda

Pay close attention to the service disconnect switch if used regarding the amp rating of the switch. NFPA 20 requires it be rated 6 times max amps on the motor. Look at the specs and or motor ul/fm tag for the volts being used times this number times 6. Say 100 amps at 440 volts means you need at least a 600 amp fuse disconnect rating. This was the Number 1 thing I found wrong on fire pumps....why because a 600 amp fuse costs more....typically I would see rating of only 1-2 times the rating.


----------



## steveray (Apr 3, 2018)

They are usually "tapped" ahead of the main disco, one of the few things allowed to be there per the NEC...


----------



## jpsconsultingengineers (Apr 23, 2018)

They have to be installed in the roofing section.


----------

